# Bedlington Whippet do you trim them?



## Rosaleen2 (Jul 24, 2017)

Hi I've put this on the behaviour thread as it ties in with the podgy dog thread I did but can't find now.
Lyka is a bit podgy. Ive just started the treat in a soft toy to chase and retrieve as advised by two members. (Apologies for not replying directly but as I said I can't locate the tread) 
The advice is working really well and I'm very pleased.
However, she doesn't run to retrieve, she trots. I know in the cooler months she runs more and am wondering if it's because in the heat she is simply too hot?
I'd be grateful for any input on this. Thank you!


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

A very good friend of mine has a rescue Bedlington/Whippet cross who she is training for obedience and agility competitions. She isn't trimmed.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

It possible depends on the coat - bedlington's need to be trimmed, whippets don't
If the coat is becoming longer than you would like and tangling then a trim won't do any harm.

Any pictures one day I hope to own a rescue bedlington/whippet i've always wanted a mini lurcher 
But I am restricted to 2 dogs do have a long time to wait


----------



## AmyRedd (Nov 9, 2015)

As Fluer said it really depends on the coat. I have a full Bedlington who needs trimming every 8 weeks or so. I've noticed he definitely gets hotter when his coat is longer and it mats really easily even though I brush him head to toe every day! 

Some of the beddie whippets I've seen have a coat leaning towards full beddie and they definitely need a trim. Others have long silky fur that I think as long as you keep it free of tangles should be fine. It won't do it any harm to have a trim though if she is getting a bit warm.


----------



## AmyRedd (Nov 9, 2015)

And also yes pictures! Love a scruffy beddie whippet!


----------



## Rosaleen2 (Jul 24, 2017)

Thanks so much for all your replies.
As Lyka is my sister in law's dog unfortunately I don't have a final say on any decision. Having broached the subject with her this morning, she feels the fur is not that thick compared with her other dog a Whippet.However it was she who originally commented on the effect of warmer and colder weather on Lyka s energy levels.
Neither of us know the % of the mix, she is a rescue dog, though looking on the web at images Lyka seems to me to be more Bedlington.
I'll show her the images and relay your comments. 
I also noticed viewing the images that perhaps Lyka isn't quite as podgy as I first thought comparing her with full Bedlingtons though definitely still a bit broad across the back.


----------



## Rosaleen2 (Jul 24, 2017)

I'll see if i can work out how to post a picture of her. I'm not very IT literate


----------

